# A couple of questions about Sicily...



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

After much deliberation, we're heading off to Sicily in October. Had hoped to return to Morocco, but it's not feasable with the six month quarantine in Europe rule - should we need to return home again in a hurry. 

Have read the threads on here, the excellent Magbaz site and have to say thanks to all the experts and enthusiasts for helping us to come to our decision. 

We're desperate to get off - the van's been in store since March and much of what we returned home to do has been accomplished. While we're waiting we're reading up as much as we can, and would also like to begin to learn some Italian to help us on our southern descent. 

We can't seem to find a definative answer as to whether Italian or Sicilian is the domanant languge in Sicily. If we are able to use conversational Italian there will it be acceptable or should we concentrate on Sicilian? 

Also , we're thinking of taking a kayak or small inflatable boat with us on this trip. Are there places along the coasts or on inland waterways where we will get the use from it? 

Thanks.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sorry I cant help with any of your queries, but Sicily is a beautiful place. English widely spoken in the resorts and had no problem ordering two beers in Italian.
Have a great time am sure one of the experts will be along with a more useful answer soon,
Sue


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Sicilian is not used as an official language anywhere, even within Sicily. There is currently no central body, in Sicily or elsewhere, that regulates the language in any way. 
The autonomous regional parliament of Sicily has legislated to encourage the teaching of Sicilian at all schools, but inroads into the education system have been slow (Cipolla, 2004).

Your Italian will do it.

 
Keith


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks both.

Will bump this for the night shift in the hope someone may know about the boat question.

If anyone has anymore info, tips or comments about Sicily then please feel free to post.

Thank you.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

JackieP said:


> Also , we're thinking of taking a kayak or small inflatable boat with us on this trip. Are there places along the coasts or on inland waterways where we will get the use from it?
> 
> Thanks.


We were in Sicily at Easter. We stayed in three areas Syracusa, Trapani and Palermo.

All three places had places you could launch a small boat from into the sea. Sicily is surrounded by sea so there is always going to be somewhere.

Oh yes and they do speak Italian (and plenty of English in the towns)


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi again Jackie

I was going to suggest you search the site for more information on Sicily but I've just tried to find a long post I made about it sometime ago that others PM'd to say had been helpful and after ten minutes I've given up.

So I've copied it from elsewhere - it's not a complete review but should get you going:

OK here we go - a few ideas: 

When you come off the ferry you can turn right and go along the north coast or south and along the east coast towards Catania. There are motorways in both directions and it might be advisable to take the motorway at first. Just have to thread your way through town first - it's busy but doable. 

We went south but the nicest campsite is Rais Gerbi on the north coast at Finale near Cefalu - its on the right as you leave in a westerly direction N38.02225 E14.15489 say hello to Rosalba. 

If you go south to Catania then Camping Jonio is most peoples choice it's north of Catania N37.53277 E15.11951 and can be expensive for short stays if you don't belong to ASCI. You can bus into Catania. 

If you want to break the journey before Catania then stop at Camping La Focetta Sicula at Alessio Siculo N37.93104 E15.35612. 

Inbetween the two Taormina is worth visiting if you can park - they don't ley MHs park at the top - we know of people who overnighted in the car park of the funiculare and on the coast. 

For Etna - you can go up by 4x4 or cable car (personal preference 4x4) - quite expensive and overnight in the Refugio Sapienza car park - make sure your heating is working! This is where you can ascend from. 

If you want a campsite Camping Etna at Nicolosi N37.62262 E15.00869 is about half way up to the Refugio. 

I recommend visiting Siracusa and there is a Sosta right in the centre of town with all facilities and easy road access and short walk to the Archeological sites, museum and somewhat further to Ortygia - but worth it. Parcheggio Von Platen, Via Augusto Von Platen N37.07674 E15.28735 

From Siracusa you can get to Noto (The Golden City) by train and its worth it. Otherwise drive there and look for Noto Parking - its signposted from most directions but is small although I'm sure Michele or one of his sisters will help you park. It has electric and a new but one/two person toilet block, good dump and outside showere BRRR! 
It's in a lemon grove -when you arrive it will be closed just telephone (328 8065260 380 5058898 320 9778979 340 7058151) the number is by the gate or hang around - word seems to get to them somehow. One of the family will drive you to town and pick you up again. Say hello to Michele for me. N36.88369 E15.08525 

On the South East coast a lot of folks (mainly German/Swiss) with large vans aim for Punta Broccetto N36.81742 E14.46661 (sorry can't remember the name of the site) - its the neatest cleanest site you'll find (own toilet facilities) but without transport that's it - a beachside site little else in easy reach. 

Agrigento - worth a visit for the ruins - camping Vallei dei Templei should be easy for you N37.26963 E13.58306 

Secca Grande and Camping Kameni N37.43843 E13.24530 will have room for you amongst there small number of pitches but its only good for an overnighter. 

Marinella-Selinunte - we thought the remains here better than Agrigento - there's a road behind the car park where we wild camped along with a Swiss couple - police came by never bothered it's a very quiet village out os season N37.58299 E12.83525 

There's a nice site at Petrosina - take the coast road - camping Biscione N37.70127 E12.47794 - we were the only ones on it for Christmas - they gave us the keys - phone if you need anything. Nice family - there's one restaurant in the village - good place to relax. 

Do try and run up the West coast to Trapani - Marsala worth a visit -we wild camped along here if you want just one spot to wild camp try the car park next to the little ferry that goes to Mothia Island - there's a couple - we used this one N37.85604 E12.47731 This is the most Arabic area of Sicily with salt pans etc. 

From Trapani don't miss Erice - fantastic views - steep climb up but motorhome parking below town. 

San Vito lo Capo worth a visit - lovely pensinsula - you can camp at a Sosta its on the right before you get to town N38.16212 E12.73665 don't be tempted to use one of the campsites - they are very dark in winter with lots of trees for summer shade. 

The Zingaro National Park is a wonderful place you can approach from San Vito - we wild camped at the entrance - N38.12523 E12.78778 magical wild coastline or from the south near Scopello it's a narrow road but pretty with the tuns fisheries - I saw a big Hymer doing it - the village is worth a visit but only approach from the south. 

For Palermo you can either camp at Camping Degi Ulivi, Via Pegaso N38.19824 E13.28051 that has trains into Palermo or, if you are brave (and we were) try Green Parking N38.10962 E13.34253 in Palermo itself - you're right in the middle of town and can walk everywhere its a sosta with electric, water dump and a single shower but has 24-hour security - we thought it excellent whereas the train journey can be a bit wearisome if you've been walking round all day. All the guidebooks say don't drive in Palermo - by the time you've driven through Italy and round Sicily it's not so bad - maybe do it on a Sunday? 
Palermo kept us entertained for five days. Loads to see and if you are adventurous get off the main streets into the back alleys and see the real life. Heady mix of elegant shops, decaying palaces, amazing churches interesting people. We went everywhere and had no problems just warm welcomes. 

And so your back to Cefalu (don't miss) and the Rais Gerbi camp at Finale. 

I've missed a great deal of our tour out - Piazza Armerina amazing Roman Mosaics, Corleone - 193 Mafia murders, etc etc but you need to make your own discoveries. Sicily has a lot to offer - hugely varied - try and get into the inland mountains. If your there in February go to Acireale for Carnivale it's beyond description!! 

Can't do anymore - it will all be in my next book!! 

Have a great trip - let me know how you get on. 

 
Keith


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily*

 Ciao Keith, a brilliant description/advice.
Just to reply to original question, Sicilian is a dialect, and not a recognised autoctonous language. You will be fine with Italian, although in some areas you may not understand conversations between locals. No problem launching small boats/kayaks most places.
Enjoy,
saluti,
eddied


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Purely on the tourist bit if you go to Palermo don't miss the catacombs - that is unless dead bodies really upset you.

There are hundreds of amazingly preserved mummified remains including one child which was quite unnerving.

Sounds gruesome I know but worth it.

Also the temples and ruined cities on the other side of Sicily are some of the best we have seen.

Paul


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Sicilian is the original language. It is no longer widely used, but you will notice the italian language from sicilians is mixed. Sicilian is a mixture of the romanic dialects and includes italian and spanish with some arabic thrown in for good measure. Don't panic if the odd word throws you, especially up in the hills, where sicilian language is slightly more common. You will get by on italian!

The sicilians are very accomodating and will open up to you when you try! 

Enjoy lots of fresh fish, enjoy the scenery, and enjoy the people! Very nice place indeed!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Purely on the tourist bit if you go to Palermo don't miss the catacombs - that is unless dead bodies really upset you.
> 
> There are hundreds of amazingly preserved mummified remains including one child which was quite unnerving.
> 
> ...


Yes very memorable (or the stuff of nightmares) most Catacombs are devoid of bodies not so here hundreds of ghoulish figures and not in coffins but standing and looking down on you - and just a short walk from Green Parking. Sleep well 8O

 
Keith


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily campsites*

 Ciao tutti,
just remembered that the association of Sicilian campsites often has offers for the winter months. Also a useful site for general information. In Italian only though. Since we are now in the top peak holiday season, don't expect the offers to appear until we get to September/October:
www.faitasicilia.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks again. Some excellent tips - all stored away for later reference.

Love the idea of visiting the catacoombs.

We've ordered an Italian language course that reports we'll be fluent in 2 weeks (shya right) and we've picked up loads of books to get as much of a feel for the place as we can.

Very excited and so delighted that we are going to this wonderful Island. 

Can't wait


----------

